# picture section please



## reptile rich (Sep 23, 2009)

hi all, i dont keep dwa species (might one day) but i like comming on and looking at the pics now and then as there are some stunning animals on here. 

anyway my rant is that there isnt a dwa pictures section unlike the rest of the sections. i have to go through all the posts to find the pics if there is a mod about could you please make a pictures section.

many thanks rich


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

i have to admit.. I do like to snoop at the dwa pics too..


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a Thread with loads of pics in it;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/184676-pics-your-dwa-animals.html


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

i may be wrong but i think that the main reason that there isnt a pic section on the dwa forums is because its isnt a big enough section to warrant it, as there arent a whole load of dwa keepers on the forum.


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Plus alot of DWA keepers don't like to advertise their collection.


----------



## reptile rich (Sep 23, 2009)

Nikkeh said:


> Plus alot of DWA keepers don't like to advertise their collection.


whats the point in that ? i can understand for bad press but people on here understand the dangers and the care that goes in to keeping them.

surely the reason for keeping such beautifull animals is so you can show them off.

the over 18s off topic chat never has posts in it and its still up


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

reptile rich said:


> whats the point in that ? i can understand for bad press but people on here understand the dangers and the care that goes in to keeping them.
> 
> surely the reason for keeping such beautifull animals is so you can show them off.
> 
> the over 18s off topic chat never has posts in it and its still up


not really no

theres many things to worry about...one being the anti's....the second being theft.

I made the mistake of showing some animals off once...i had thousands of pounds of pythons stolen as a result


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> not really no
> 
> theres many things to worry about...one being the anti's....the second being theft.
> 
> I made the mistake of showing some animals off once...i had thousands of pounds of pythons stolen as a result


sorry to here that however I doubt very much that theft of hots i going to be much of an issue.

Without doubt there should be a specialist section for photos.

The market for venomous i very small in the UK and theft wouldnt be anything I'd worry about.

Part of the DWA process is ensuring your collection is secure. 

Come on Mods get it sorted.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> sorry to here that however I doubt very much that theft of hots i going to be much of an issue.
> 
> Without doubt there should be a specialist section for photos.
> 
> ...


Part of my requirements is for an alarm, so good luck to them, get through two locked doors, get through locked viv's (allbeit not hard), then bag up dangerous snakes... then get away before the alarm alerts anyone... then sell them to people who know one will know in the venomous world... easy peasy.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Part of my requirements is for an alarm, so good luck to them, get through two locked doors, get through locked viv's (allbeit not hard), then bag up dangerous snakes... then get away before the alarm alerts anyone... then sell them to people who know one will know in the venomous world... easy peasy.


in my house the dogs are very welcoming:lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Part of my requirements is for an alarm, so good luck to them, get through two locked doors, get through locked viv's (allbeit not hard), then bag up dangerous snakes... then get away before the alarm alerts anyone... then sell them to people who know one will know in the venomous world... easy peasy.


i have to disagree abit there.....the snakes stolen from mine were while i was away at night....i also have an alarm...and some of the snakes stolen were 8ft+ wc scrubs with a real temper on them....the dog at the time was kicked in a good few times,,,,snakes were taken out of there locked vivs with viv keys (as most are the same for all locks) and snakes were hooked out into bags. they knew what they were doing...hell even 4 of the snakes were micro chipped...still never resurfaced.....then again people who do this sort of thing have a buyer already and when its locked away in someones back room you tend never to hear of it again


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i have to disagree abit there.....the snakes stolen from mine were while i was away at night....i also have an alarm...and some of the snakes stolen were 8ft+ wc scrubs with a real temper on them....the dog at the time was kicked in a good few times,,,,snakes were taken out of there locked vivs with viv keys (as most are the same for all locks) and snakes were hooked out into bags. they knew what they were doing...hell even 4 of the snakes were micro chipped...still never resurfaced.....then again people who do this sort of thing have a buyer already and when its locked away in someones back room you tend never to hear of it again


I am not sure what your disagreeing with buddy, that's not something that is done easily. I sounds like they were reasonably skilled thieves & knew you... I very much doubt someone would see a picture on here, decide to find the address then proceed to drive to whatever part of the country to risk their life & steal them. (I was talking about venomous not pythons). But if they did that is bad luck.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I would issue a medal of honour to the twot that could break into my place, bypass two non-bluffing guard dogs, a serious alarm system, two sets of locked doors prior to even getting to my reptile room, them unlocking the combination on the first door, breaking into the second door then hunting for the vivlock keys. Even if they could do all that they would then have to handle some feisty gilas, beaded lizards and v. ammodytes. Oceans 15 :2thumb: I very much doubt that anyone would bother trying to steal venomous snakes, especially considering that they aren't that expensive to buy bar a few.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i have to disagree abit there.....the snakes stolen from mine were while i was away at night....i also have an alarm...and some of the snakes stolen were 8ft+ wc scrubs with a real temper on them....the dog at the time was kicked in a good few times,,,,snakes were taken out of there locked vivs with viv keys (as most are the same for all locks) and snakes were hooked out into bags. they knew what they were doing...hell even 4 of the snakes were micro chipped...still never resurfaced.....then again people who do this sort of thing have a buyer already and when its locked away in someones back room you tend never to hear of it again


Whoever stole your snakes mate knew you that is for sure, therefore I very much doubt that they needed photos of what they wanted to steal. Unfortunately being too generous and inviting can and will lead to these situations.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

reptile rich said:


> surely the reason for keeping such beautifull animals is so you can show them off.


No, no, no, no, no. If you're keeping snakes so you can show them off you're keeping for the wrong reasons. If you're keeping venomous to show them off.... no comment needed. 
I'll post pictures if I'm in the mood, not when I'm asked. Much the same as having anyone round to see what I keep. If they ask, they'll still be asking in a few years. If they're worth showing they won't need to ask. And I doubt I'm the only one who feels like that. 
When someone says "I don't want to keep venomous snakes, I just want to see pictures of them", my answer is unequivocal and always the same:
Buy a picture book.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> No, no, no, no, no. If you're keeping snakes so you can show them off you're keeping for the wrong reasons. If you're keeping venomous to show them off.... no comment needed.
> I'll post pictures if I'm in the mood, not when I'm asked. Much the same as having anyone round to see what I keep. If they ask, they'll still be asking in a few years. If they're worth showing they won't need to ask. And I doubt I'm the only one who feels like that.
> When someone says "I don't want to keep venomous snakes, I just want to see pictures of them", my answer is unequivocal and always the same:
> Buy a picture book.


whilst i agree that it is wrong to get into snakes just to physically show them off what is wrong with people asking to see decent quality photos of them.

ps sorry for the lack of grammar my keyboard is broken and i am using an on screen virtual one


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> whilst i agree that it is wrong to get into snakes just to physically show them off what is wrong with people asking to see decent quality photos of them.
> 
> ps sorry for the lack of grammar my keyboard is broken and i am using an on screen virtual one


Perhaps I was a bit harsh Graeme. I certainly wasn't suggesting people should stop posting pics. Your pics are always lovely and I enjoy seeing them, as I'm sure many others do. 
Maybe it's just me being touchy but it seems like people are constantly harrassing for something - pointless, irrelevent questions pertaining to venomous snakes, help and advice for a friend's uncle's neighbour's dog, pics etc. There are plenty of great pics posted in this section, often by you, without the need for coercion or nagging. Like I said, it could just be me but I always think "here we go" every time I read a request that starts "I don't keep venomous snakes and never will, but....."


----------



## reptile rich (Sep 23, 2009)

RIGHT ! everyone i was only asking for a pictures section not for your : Name, Address, Postcode, Spair Key, Combination codes, What time your Dogs get locked up to be posted. anyone who nows that stuff and where you live will steal them anyway if they are going to, pictures dont give away that information and you dont have to post pics if you feel that strongly about the matter.

i just wanted a pictures section


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

reptile rich said:


> hi all, i dont keep dwa species (might one day) but i like comming on and looking at the pics now and then as there are some stunning animals on here.
> 
> anyway my rant is that there isnt a dwa pictures section unlike the rest of the sections. i have to go through all the posts to find the pics if there is a mod about could you please make a pictures section.
> 
> many thanks rich





slippery42 said:


> Without doubt there should be a specialist section for photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Mods get it sorted.


if you want a picture section you need to ask in the right place.

This section - DWA help and advice
the right section - Forum help and suggestions at the bottom of the main page.






reptile rich said:


> the over 18s off topic chat never has posts in it and its still up


maybe if you applied for access to it you'd be able to see the 12,700+ posts that are in there  it's always busy but because you need to subscribe to it (from your UserCP if you've got over 100 posts, been here over a month and are over 18 ); otherwise it looks like it's empty.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Like I said, it could just be me but I always think "here we go" every time I read a request that starts "I don't keep venomous snakes and never will, but....."


I'm with you on where your going.

I'd given up on this forum for a while but am keen on trying in my own way to put some reasonable posts in the section.

The problem will unfortunately always bee that of dreamers and fools.

It will be worthwhile if a decent number of keepers persist in posting decent articles.


----------



## reptile rich (Sep 23, 2009)

Meko said:


> if you want a picture section you need to ask in the right place.
> 
> This section - DWA help and advice
> the right section - Forum help and suggestions at the bottom of the main page.



thank you ill go do that :2thumb:


----------

